
Drawscript – convert Illustrator shapes into code - bpierre
http://drawscri.pt/
======
TD-Linux
Why is this implemented as an Illustrator plugin, rather than just a SVG to
draw call converter that can be implemented in the build system? Or just a SVG
reader in the final app?

Doing it this way seems to be encouraging people to paste in the code and then
lose the original SVG, leading to pain later.

~~~
guava
For those wanting Objective-C, Swift or C#, PaintCode [1] seems to support SVG
conversion.

[1] [http://www.paintcodeapp.com/](http://www.paintcodeapp.com/)

~~~
seltzered
another option is just keep the assets as SVG's and use a library to do the
conversion (ios/osx specifically, I personally use SVGKit -
[https://github.com/SVGKit/SVGKit](https://github.com/SVGKit/SVGKit) )

------
dieg0
Super cool, I've been on situations where this would have helped speed things
up.

Very excited to give it a try, I have Illustrator 18.1.1 and it only works on
16 to 17.9, why is that?

~~~
derrasterpunkt
There is an open issue[1] on github that might helps with that, but I haven't
tried it myself. I will try tomorrow.

[1]
[https://github.com/tomkrcha/drawscript/issues/8](https://github.com/tomkrcha/drawscript/issues/8)

------
madsravn
> Obj-C C++ Javascript CreateJs/EasyJs Processing Actionscript 3 JSON Raw
> Beizer Points

Why do we have a bunch of languages/technologies listed as one of the first
things on the page with no explanation?

~~~
ighost
those are the export formats

